# OSU-Clemson game



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2016)

Go bucks


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2016)

Go Clemson

Ohio should not be there


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Go Clemson beat the team that isn't a division champ!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Go Clemson
> 
> Ohio should not be there


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Go Clemson
> 
> Ohio should not be there



Why is that? It's Ohio State by the way. OU already played


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2016)

go bucs. will be easy win for tide


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go bucs


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Clemson playing like an acc team


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Why is that? It's Ohio State by the way. OU already played








You know why they should not be there and I'm not about to hash it with you again....

OSU should not be there,its that easy


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Clemson playing like an acc team



yea right LEADING  10-0 very ACC like, GO TIGERS


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

One question- how is OU favored in this game?
Media driven?
Sounds like what happened to Hillary!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> One question- how is OU favored in this game?
> Media driven?
> Sounds like what happened to Hillary!



The Yankees version of Alabama


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2016)

I was hoping this game would be better than the last one.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2016)

Can they both lose????


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Can they both lose????



Sure. One will lose this week and the other next week


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2016)

Bucks D is going to give us a chance. I don't understand the play calling so far for our O. We're getting great Oline play but JT is not a pocket passer


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Can they both lose????





mguthrie said:


> Sure. One will lose this week and the other next week





Yup! Not much to play for, is it?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

That spot was ridiculous


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

How tall is JJ Barrett?
5'8"  ?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2016)

JT is 6'-1"


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

Fat lady just stretching her legs...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Sure. One will lose this week and the other next week



looks like it probably going to be Ohio St losing tonight   17-0


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 31, 2016)

Urban has Clemson right where he wants them


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2016)

Go Tigers! Hang 50 on them!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2016)

8 rushing yards for osu.....that's ugly. Hope Cleamson pulls out the win.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> looks like it probably going to be Ohio St losing tonight   17-0



It ain't over till it's over but it don't look good for the bucks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2016)

Hope they have an AED in the Ohio State locker room.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> It ain't over till it's over but it don't look good for the bucks



Nope. Looking like men vs. boys out there.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

Urban bout to stoke out.
If they'd fumbled that shuttle pass on their 30 before half ,could've been troublesome.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2016)

Isn't it about time for a monthly OSU update from Snook?


----------



## alphachief (Dec 31, 2016)

The ACC owns the mighty Big-10!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2016)

alphachief said:


> The ACC owns the mighty Big-10!



ACC doing well in the bowls.

I wish Penn State could come and play Clemson the rest of the game. Ohio State did not belong in this game.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

^ true
They're playing well.
But poor NC , 3 bowl losses in a row?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2016)

Fighting to stay awake.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

We all poke and jab and I don't want to step on any toes but OSU didn't belong in the final four. Didn't deserve it to. You should win your conference, not sit home and watch others work for their's.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Touchdown climp!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow! Clemson taking OSU behind the woodshed. I hope Myer's heart don't get out of rhythm.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2016)

Looking more and more like a rematch fellas. Clampsun looking strong tonight. If they hold on, which I'm confident they will, it's gonna be another thriller in the NC game!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2016)

Turn out the lights,
The party's over
They say that all
Good things must end


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

Bama-Clemson 
Dis gonna be goooood!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> We all poke and jab and I don't want to step on any toes but OSU didn't belong in the final four. Didn't deserve it to. You should win your conference, not sit home and watch others work for their's.



This oh this^^!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> It ain't over till it's over but it don't look good for the bucks



Good!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> We all poke and jab and I don't want to step on any toes but OSU didn't belong in the final four. Didn't deserve it to. You should win your conference, not sit home and watch others work for their's.



Penn State agrees, however .........


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

^ agreed 
Michigan looked good, real good.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Clemson is beating them so bad they're going to knock the STATE off their name.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Why is that? It's Ohio State by the way. OU already played



Correct, and they lost too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2016)

Siesta Bowl.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2016)

It's great to see osu geat beat down ......now go home osu where you should have been all along


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2016)

This is why non conference champions should not play in the playoffs. The O is a joke. Always has been always will be. The number 3 team


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2016)

I almost feel bad for snook and Guth. They weren't expecting this.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

Herbstriet sounds like a political analyst on CNN.
Just tell the truth boy!!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 31, 2016)

Cue the heart condition!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 31, 2016)

....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I almost feel bad for snook and Guth. They weren't expecting this.



What do you mean its this way every bowl season


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2016)

Ohio St stuffed on 4th down by the Clemson backups


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

Clemson's playing hard!
Doing it right.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Go bucks



What ... the basement bucks!  Sorry, but I can't stand Urban Cryer!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I almost feel bad for snook and Guth. They weren't expecting this.



Nope, not till next year.  Next year I am going to be kinder to the less fortunate!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2016)

Clemson has 2 (that I know of) QBs from Georgia on the roster tonight (Watson and this backup), and another top recruit on the way.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Clemson has 2 (that I know of) QBs from Georgia on the roster tonight (Watson and this backup), and another top recruit on the way.



I was just telling my wife that. And UGa has to go to the pacific coast


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2016)

Score one more time! This is wonderful!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Clemson has 2 (that I know of) QBs from Georgia on the roster tonight (Watson and this backup), and another top recruit on the way.



They got two from Ga this year the Grayson QB committed to them too.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Clemson has 2 (that I know of) QBs from Georgia on the roster tonight (Watson and this backup), and another top recruit on the way.



I feel your pain, they grab a lot of players out of Florida too.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 31, 2016)

*31-*


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2016)

Clemson wins it all this year. Watson will be the reason.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I was just telling my wife that. And UGa has to go to the pacific coast



We're getting a great one from Houston County in Jake Fromm. So it's all good- I hope.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2016)

Lol at all you ga fans so excited.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

Clemson has edge at QB 
Bama has NFL material all over defensive side.
Great matchup.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

We've beat OSU 
No big deal!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol at all you ga fans so excited.



I am for Ga and WHOEVER is playing Urban...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What do you mean its this way every bowl season



That's a joke correct?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2016)

Tough loss for Osu. 

Congrats Clemson


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2016)

I love it osu plays two games a yr and lost one and squeezed out the other. Really exposed what us GEORGIA fans new all yr. I realize we suck. Do U?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2016)

tcward said:


> I am for Ga and WHOEVER is playing Urban...



Fair enough, still find it funny!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

OSU was getting beat so bad the odds for NC came out before game ended.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

I know OSU has horrible record against SEC teams.
What about southern schools in general?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2016)

Urban showed more restraint against Clemson than the legend Woody Hayes!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2016)

DAWG1419 said:


> I love it osu plays two games a yr and lost one and squeezed out the other. Really exposed what us GEORGIA fans new all yr. I realize we suck. Do U?



Yea OSU sucks. It has a terrible head coach and sorry players. Their recruiting is second rate. They will never win a big bowl. Sucks I have to root for a team that never wins anything.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea OSU sucks. It has a terrible head coach and sorry players. Their recruiting is second rate. They will never win a big bowl. Sucks I have to root for a team that never wins anything.




Reality sucks 
Brown licker helps


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2016)

Keep yo head up, Snook! The Buckeyes will be back. We received a smack down this year too. 'Cept we did at least score!  

And us Georgia fans don't like Oscar Mayer. To see him get spanked like this puts a smile on our faces! You know that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Keep yo head up, Snook! The Buckeyes will be back. We received a smack down this year too. 'Cept we did at least score!
> 
> And us Georgia fans don't like Oscar Mayer. To see him get spanked like this puts a smile on our faces! You know that.
> 
> View attachment 894647


----------



## Buzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Tough game Ohio State fans - not much to be said when a game turns out like that.  Clemson looks tough.  I didn't think Dabo had it in him to turn Clemson into what they are but dang he's made them into a powerhouse.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 31, 2016)

Clemson is legit. The Buckeyes are very young and will be back next year.

As for Georgia, they will be in a third tier bowl game and still chanting SEC, SEC, SEC.

On a side note, GT is 3-0 against the mighty SEC, this year. How rich is that?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Isn't it about time for a monthly OSU update from Snook?



ouch


----------

